# Help me pick a name!



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

HI!! I am a new puppy and I need a name  My mommy must think my name is Go Potty bc she keeps taking me outside and saying, Come on, Go Potty! I am a 12 week old little boy. My fur mommy is Pashes Just Hallelujah and my daddy is Divine Dashing through Snow County KR (mom doesn't have the paper in front of her but these are close to their names). so, should I be
Blitzen or Dash?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats on this sweet sweet little man!


----------



## Artbythecreek (Apr 16, 2013)

So cute! I vote for Dasher.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Both are cute names. But, I picked Dash as it's very becoming of a handsome little boy. You just have no clue how this little boy is going to wrap you around his paw. Hope you have your Christmas shopping finished, cause you are not gonna want to leave him.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Though it would be cute to call him Paddington the bear  well you could always call him Dashington the bear LOL


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oooh, I like Dasher. He is beautiful


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I voted for Dash! He's adorable!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

So cute! I vote for Dash because he will grow up to be a dashing young gentleman. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Or you could name him Dash Blitzen!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: He is one handsome boy!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So cute I went with Dash since that is what the little ones do. Merry Christmas.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

He's beautiful!


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

:Good luck:I vote for Dash.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So cute!!!! I'm on the Dash wagon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love Dash... call him Dasher, Dash for short 

He is darling!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he is just adorable:wub: I love the name Dash. It is different and we have no fluffs in our SM family by that name, (to my knowledge.)


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm a Dash fan too! He is absolutely adorable. Girl, you life has just changed--you won't believe how much you can love this beautiful little furchild!!! It is the most amazing thing in the world....


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Adorable! I vote for Dash.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am going to be different and vote for Blitzen!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

He is so cute!
I love the name Dash - so different. It does sound very sophisticated!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a cutie!!! And wonderful bloodlines.  Congratulations.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I vote for Dash since it's easier to say, he's soooo cute.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dash. 

If I get another boy his name will be "Cooper". Since that's unlikely I'm hoping someone else does, so just ignore me. .:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!! He is very cute! Between those two names I like Dash...so cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations!! My Ben is a Pashes boy.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

He's adorable! :wub::wub: I also voted for Dash. It's unique with plenty of meaning. He will dash into your heart!


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah! Ben - we're related  We went with Dash!! Your input help me convince the family!! I don't know about his full name yet. His dad was Dashing to Snow County KR and we have an hispanic surname so my sarcastic 22 year old says we should name him Dashing Through the Border (Pashes is in TX) bwahaha I don't know about that but he has dashed away my sadness from losing my sweet Colada and he is a dashing gentleman


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I vote Das too. Congrats!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!! i voted Dash


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dash---great name!!!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Glad you decided on Dash, it's a name perfect for the Maltese, especially when they do their crazy zoomies!  He's a cutie pie.


----------

